# Biggin Hill Airfield West Camp



## luketovey (Oct 31, 2014)

I am happy to say no one has posted this place yet!!!

I had to get special permission to walk around here as this land is now owned by Bernie Ecclestone!! It is also adjacent to airfield land so I could go wandering around too far!!

Enjoy 




Wanted to start with one of my favorite pics form the airport (dunno who that bloke is tho!)




Underground bunker (would love to go down and explore it!)




The remains of a blast bunker




RAF Barracks













You can see this building from the road (the one with grass around) It has no windows!! (Known as the segregation block that backs onto the sick block!!







The only sign not faded by the sun!!




Old fire truck store - now a wood shed!




Biggin Hill 1927




Biggin Hill 1929




Part of an old hanger




Back of the Selection Services Block










Selection Services - can be seen from the road, next to the chapel




Fire escape!




Inside Selection Services




Inside the Segregation Block







Please do not try to break into these grounds as the Police Dog Unit use it for training! You will get eaten by a vicious doggy or two!!!!

Its a shame most of the RAF buildings in BH have been demolished as it was such an important place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 31, 2014)

Some interesting buildings here,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lolpeacock (Oct 31, 2014)

Lots of false Windows.


----------



## luketovey (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah! Bernie decided to paint them and also paint some of the other buildings green!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 3, 2014)

He bought it for something to make money on, he would not do it if there was nothing in it and history has nothing to do with it.


----------



## luketovey (Nov 3, 2014)

He has over 80's vehicles stored in one of the buildings and he owns the hanger's that where built in 1948 (he re did the rendering on the outside). He keeps his plane and two of his friends planes here.

The buildings were supposed to be used to as F1 HQ until he decided to build 'Sapphire House' a little way down the road.

The building are now all empty and unused!


----------

